# Demonstrative Si



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

What does it do? How does it manifest?

I am proficient at creating a comfortable and pleasant environment for myself. For example, when I'm reading a book or really doing anything I enjoy, I know what to do to optimize the experience and feel great. In fact, my room is currently arranged with convenience and comfort in mind. I know how I want my room to look and where I want my things to be. I hate it when other people attempt to change this arrangement according to their own idea of comfort. I neither value nor seek assistance in this area. I know what appeals to me. I am adept at using the resources at my disposal to create an enjoyable personal environment, so to speak. What objects to use, how to use them, etc. My clothes and my physical appearance can affect my mood, especially if not solely in public. For example, I have skipped classes in college just because I didn't feel comfortable with what I was wearing or how I looked (or to be more accurate, how I felt about my physique) and it would just give me this bad feeling that would compel me to avoid everything. It's not about looking good, it's about feeling uncomfortable. I would change from something like a formal uniform to a sweatshirt or hoodie and feel my confidence level go from negative to over 9000. I don't just put on the first thing I stumble upon in the wardrobe. I once attended a party where I blatantly refused to adhere to the dress code and dressed according to my own sense of style because it made me feel comfortable and like myself.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Quentyn said:


> What does it do? How does it manifest?
> 
> I am proficient at creating a comfortable and pleasant environment for myself. For example, when I'm reading a book or really doing anything I enjoy, I know what to do to optimize the experience and feel great. In fact, my room is currently arranged with convenience and comfort in mind. I know how I want my room to look and where I want my things to be. I hate it when other people attempt to change this arrangement according to their own idea of comfort. I am adept at using the resources at my disposal to create an enjoyable personal environment, so to speak. What objects to use, how to use them, etc.


Demonstrative Si just naturally and automatically knows Si of the self, of others, and independent of time. ESI automatically creates positive Si, aka pleasurable sensations, while consciously focused on right/wrong good/bad and getting rid of bad relationships. SEI is reverse of all of this.

ISFJ at work is the only one that I can see consciously thinking about Fi. He sees me doing it too. I don't let him in on my secrety plans lol


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Quentyn said:


> What does it do? How does it manifest?


Wow I don't care THIS much myself. I see myself in parts of your description but on the whole a bit overkill  But yeah this can pass for Si demonstrative if otherwise you focus on Se consciously.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

As I see Si in my life it is sort of this background thing I don't think much about.
I don't value having to deal with it.
It is noise I don't care about, yet I lean on it to a precarious degree.
In a way you could say that when I get prodded to change it just to change it I'm in trouble.
That is why Ne is so dangerous to us, it unpredictiably shifts the nature of our unconcious crutch.
I like to think about Se and it's implications trough Ni, having to micro manage Si is a bother.
Si should just work in the background with no hassle.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

hornet said:


> As I see Si in my life it is sort of this background thing I don't think much about.
> I don't value having to deal with it.
> It is noise I don't care about, yet I lean on it to a precarious degree.
> In a way you could say that when I get prodded to change it just to change it I'm in trouble.
> ...


Exactly, lol


----------

